# Food Aggression



## FlowerBaby (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey, I need some help from you guys! Starting around a month or so ago, Flower started being very aggressive every time I go to give her food. Every time I go to feed her, she grunts, charges at me, and then tries to bite me. Flower is really territorial inside of her cage, but the thing is that I'm not even reaching into her cage when she's doing it. She's outside of her cage, running around on my rug.
She's never done this before, and I'm really getting frustrated.
And I haven't changed her feeding routine, or her food at all either. 
I'm just really at the end of my rope here. I need your advice! Thanks!


----------



## zombiesue (Nov 26, 2013)

Is she fixed?


----------



## mmfh (Nov 27, 2013)

My bunny is like this. She is not fixed and while she doesn't try to bite she will grunt and try to shred me with her front feet


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Nov 27, 2013)

FlowerBaby said:


> Hey, I need some help from you guys! Starting around a month or so ago, Flower started being very aggressive every time I go to give her food. Every time I go to feed her, she grunts, charges at me, and then tries to bite me. Flower is really territorial inside of her cage, but the thing is that I'm not even reaching into her cage when she's doing it. She's outside of her cage, running around on my rug.
> She's never done this before, and I'm really getting frustrated.
> And I haven't changed her feeding routine, or her food at all either.
> I'm just really at the end of my rope here. I need your advice! Thanks!


--oddly people think,oh.! what a cute bunny i want one!-not realizing their feelings,-,herbivores have concentrice eyes-for seeing 360 degrees-oddly directly in front of them is a blind spot,,try approaching from the side,and try not to alarm him--prey animals do-not do well with fear,-it sets off alarms that set in motion serious medical problems,,perhaps-set a large mirror near him and see if that might calm him,,let us know if this helps,--sincerely james waller:shock::bunnyhug::bunny24


----------



## ladysown (Nov 27, 2013)

She's protecting "HER" space. You can call it cage aggression OR you can call it for what it truly is. A female rabbit keeping HER space safe for her eventual babies. You get the odd male rabbit that does this too, but for the most part it's a female rabbit behaviour. She'd more than likely make for a very protective momma.  

So you have some choices.
1. do you work around her "protect my space" issues. (which can be done, just requires thinking outside the box a bit).
2. do you get her neutered to remove those hormones (which you need to realize any surgery is a risk).
3. Do you change her housing, feeding etc routine around so it's less of an issue? (not a guarantee, but generally a good aid in helping her learn to chill)
4. do you help her realize that YOU are the big bunny and she needs to chill out? (may or may not be successful depending on your willingness to follow through and her willingness to bend a bit).

Give it some thought.


----------



## namimommy (Nov 27, 2013)

Do you spend most of your free time with her? 

Make her used with your smell and dont shows that you're afraid (animal can sense the fear) so they charges more. 



Keep on a tone "its ok flower, dont worry honey.." And slowly rubbed her head. But if she shows that she'll attack you then smile to her and says ok ok and back out slowly (dont show that you scared,shows that you cool with that) Repeat it until she feels safe. 

Had to be more patient. Good luck. Do update how it is going.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 27, 2013)

Sounds like a hormonal bunny with hutch aggression and in need of neutering.


----------



## NarniWonk (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi I was reading about this exact thing not so long ago as my bunny went through a phase of doing this. Do you always put the bowl in the same place? If so I suggest you try moving it to a different location, as far as I can here, she has associations with THAT place being ''HERS''. As you probably know, rabbits are highly territorial and in the wild will have ''their'' place when grazing. Also I've found it has helped helping her to get used to feeding time being a friendly, un-territorial time, and so I suggest you try having her with you, on your lap and offer her her food then, the aim is to break this territorial association.


----------



## FlowerBaby (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback guys!
First of all, she isn't fixed, and I have had her basically for 3 years now, and she's only very recently started doing this.
And it's not so much that she's charging at me when I'm giving her her food dish, it's usually while I'm still preparing her food.


----------



## JBun (Nov 27, 2013)

For a rabbit that you have had a while and doesn't normally behave like this, to suddenly have a change of behavior, could indicate that there is a health problem that might be causing distress, and the reason for your rabbit suddenly acting out. Cancer is always a concern for non breeding unspayed female rabbits, especially as they get older. It would probably be a good idea to get your rabbit checked by your vet.


----------



## zombiesue (Nov 28, 2013)

I agree. Thats very strange. Make an appointment and maybe try putting her in her pen while you prepare your food to try to eliminate some of the stress for the two of you?


----------



## namimommy (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah i agree with the comment above, try putting her in a playpen and see how it goes. 3 years is a long time, theres probably a caused that you didnt know / realized.


----------



## FlowerBaby (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for bringing this to my attention!
Although now I'm really concerned ....
I'll try to take her to a vet sometime in the near future. It's just hard because I'm a student living away from home, and vets are really expensive 
:S


----------



## Azerane (Dec 1, 2013)

I was perhaps wondering if it could be a false pregnancy leading to the aggression, however if it's been going on for a month, something like that should be over by now and you should have seen some fur pulling and nest making.

I agree it might be worth a health check at the vet, just in case. Hope all goes well.


----------

